# GTP scare



## fidzy (Feb 17, 2009)

i am a bit concerned with my gtp which i just purchased, she doesnt seem to have enough strength keep herself on the perch she keepslaying on the floor she looks weak and keep buryin her head underneath her coils.

my question is directed to GTP owners, do hatchies look weak or am i just over protective.

i should add that i offered her a feed the second day i had her and she took straight away and swallowed immediately.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 17, 2009)

????


----------



## fidzy (Feb 17, 2009)

what kinf of response is that


----------



## mungus (Feb 17, 2009)

dpeica said:


> hahaha



Thats a helpful reply to a concern'd keeper who is worried about his GTP.


----------



## itbites (Feb 17, 2009)

Perhaps because of the gtp thread the other day...

Sometimes people jump in way too quickly 

when purchasing animals they know nothing about.

I hope your gtp is ok though


----------



## horto28 (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry mate, im no help to ya, the only reason i posted is to let you know southern x reptiles has a big article in the "ask doc roc" section about health problems with gtps so id check that out. Oh im so glad the bloke wich laughed earlier was a help to y..... oh sorry he sounds like he might need help.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 17, 2009)

its good to know you can ask for help on this site and only get know it all's who wish to give there opinion only rather to suggest solutions.

just to let you know that i have owned reptiles for 5 years and i have done a lot of research on gtps before purchasing one, in saying that herpers you purchase new species rely on websites such as this to ask for help when the occasion arises.

i wont bother next time.


----------



## SnakePower (Feb 18, 2009)

Some Chondros are very shy and occasionally some will also sit on the floor. It is something that worried me a few times... I have a couple that sit on the ground sometimes, but they still eat and act normally, just don't perch as much as the others. It may or may not grow out of it, but I don't think it is anything to worry about, especially if it's eating fine. Chondros won't eat if they are stressed, so it's probably OK. The head burying is pretty standard stuff, as a lot of them are pretty shy by nature, especially when they are only young. If it is eating then just give it some privacy and it will probably come out in the dark to cruise around. Hope that helps!


----------



## Duke (Feb 18, 2009)

[Wow I feel so proud to be a fellow member of the herp community...
I hope you get an infraction for your nasty posting techniques.. 


iirc GTPs are 100% climbers and should not be on the floor.
I'd be contacting the person you bought it from.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks snake powder, she is active at night but when she has had enough roaming and wants to curl up she does it on the floor and not the perch, i thinks it just jitters on my behalf


----------



## No-two (Feb 18, 2009)

Duke said:


> Wow I feel so proud to be a fellow member of the herp community...
> I hope you get an infraction for your nasty posting techniques..
> 
> 
> ...


 
100% ey? Shouldn't be on the floor? People told me my womas and bhps wouldn't climb, they must be broken too. The weak thing might be something to worry about and if she's falling of her 'perch' then you prolly need to look into that, allthough you rarely see them on the ground it's not unheard of. Most poeple just show them off on their sticks cause they photograph really well in that pose.  

I understand dpeica, I understand.


----------



## Duke (Feb 18, 2009)

I've heard of people that use water as a substrate for their GTPs  Their snakes are 100% climbers haha.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 18, 2009)

fidzy said:


> i wont bother next time.




Sorry for the people that acted like (insert evil string of curse words here).
They occasionally come down off their perches and have a bit of a slither, in my experience the hatchies don't normally spend long down there though, can i ask how long you've had it, at what temps? and when was it's last feed. Making sure it's hydrated? Not handling it too much?


----------



## itbites (Feb 18, 2009)

"and i have done a lot of research on gtps before purchasing one,"

No offense intended fidzy...

It's just that some animals really should be researched thoroughly

for an extensive period of time before purchase. 

Especially ones that are known to have prolapse issues & have

special husbandry requirments...

Like I said best of luck with the little one & I hope that he's ok


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

whatever dpeica, i give up. will find more useful help on other sites


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 18, 2009)

Mate if you have 5 years xp with other snakes and your GP seams week and abnormal then you may be in trouble,just for the record i have never kept them so i shouldn't comment.

when you say week are we talking abut a snake that hangs over your finger like a shoe string


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 18, 2009)

I just need to ask, fidzy, have you gone straight from one coastal carpet to a green tree python?


----------



## gravitation (Feb 18, 2009)

They arn't as hard to look after as most people think, it's more of a maintenance thing.
I asked some questions but you said you gave up, so alls i can say is monitor it and make sure it's feeding, shedding and keeping hydrated - this is assuming all your husbandry requirements are spot on.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

no dpeica, i started with a coastal, then diamond, jungle now gtp


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

gravitation, i just got her a couple of days ago and she has had 12 feeds and 3 sheds. i also fed her and she took straight away. and as we speak she is on the perch looking around so its a good sign


----------



## SnakePower (Feb 18, 2009)

It's just a Chondro being a Chondro! They are complicated and excentric little critters... 

They are 100% climbers, I don't think so. The vast majority will perch when they are not cruising about, but some do sit on the ground, some hide under paper, some barely ever leave their perched position... Chondros are exactly what they are and that's very fussy, excentric animals with very interesting habitual natures. Everyone of them is an individual and needs to be treated accordingly. They are completely different to keeping other types of pythons and can not get lumped into typical stereotype husbandry and thought patterns.

One of my ground sitters is on the ground right now, but I know she's fine as she's been doing it for her whole life (years not weeks or months).

Zac.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 18, 2009)

I would imagine the person you bought the GTP from would be happy to help with any questions you might have if you are concerned. Perhaps you could call them and have a quick chat to put yourself at ease?


----------



## gravitation (Feb 18, 2009)

fidzy said:


> gravitation, i just got her a couple of days ago and she has had 12 feeds and 3 sheds. i also fed her and she took straight away. and as we speak she is on the perch looking around so its a good sign



Good good, hope she grows nice for you. They are lovely creatures!


----------



## megrim (Feb 18, 2009)

gravitation said:


> They occasionally come down off their perches and have a bit of a slither,



Is that the snakes you're referring to?

Or some of the less polite posters in here? :lol:

I agree wholeheartedly with whoever suggested ringing the breeder. (Kersten, I think?). They've had more experience with your particular animal than anyone else so far.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 18, 2009)

It makes some seance that they would be ground dwelling, positioned among the leaf litter with those colors eventually moving to the trees with the change


----------



## carpetmuncher (Feb 18, 2009)

ring the breeder! 90% chance it will be a ISD call.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 18, 2009)

I really cant believe that 9 days ago you didnt know that GTP changed colour and now you own one 

I suggest as it has already been said, call the breeder if you are worried.

GTP are not as active as most other snakes, so when you say weak is it because its not moving around alot?
From what i have read, GTP are more of a fragile snake so if you only got it on Sunday have you been handling it? 

Next time maybe a little more in depth research before purchase is in order, hopefully you got 'The Complete Chondro' you posted about a few days ago, and hopefully you are at least halfway through it.

I certainly wouldnt be jumping into such an expensive purchase without having researched it for at the very least, a few months. 

Best of luck


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeh, I have to say, if it is true that you didnt even know they change colour, and own one 9 days later... well......

It appears that the dramatic drop in price may well be to the animals detriment..

At least if you pay 5-7 grand for an animal, you damn well make sure you know all about them before jumping in head first..

I wish your snake the best of luck..


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you able to post a photo of the snake, sometimes it can be helpful with finding out the issue, have you contacted the breeder. Its a large mistake not researching about the GTP you know that now, , however what done is done and I am sure we can help you through this...hey isnt that what friendly forums are for? How his he going btw? Also if you want to take it off line email me at [email protected] and either myself or friends of mine can help.


Cheers Marc


----------



## gold&black... (Feb 18, 2009)

Why all these comments... Just post a pic of the weakness u'r talking about and maybe more poeple could suggest what the problem with u'r snake is.... All this time people are only going on what u'v written...... Maybe u haven't quit explained what the real problem is in the right words....... cheers


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 18, 2009)

Post a pic of the enclosure and perches.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you a member of this forum

www.chondroforum.com

I know it was down for maintenance for quite some time, but just keep checking back, but there are articles there to read, too, and all about GTPs.

Just a thought inspired by Codered's question about photos, could the perches you are using be too slippery for him? Chrondo's require high humidity and if you have smooth service branches he might be having trouble hanging on, or perches too wide.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 18, 2009)

I just went to that link. There site must be still down, cause it don't look like that.


----------



## mark83 (Feb 18, 2009)

with how much they cost I would be worried too. Contact the breeder if you're really concerned


----------



## zobo (Feb 18, 2009)

has the cage got heating from the floor? (ie a tub) if so it could just be seaking the heat from floor area.

Disregard all the negative comments, as there are a lot of people out there that like to bag others. If they were a half decent herper they would help out others not publicly shame them because they did not do as much research as they might have. 

GTP'S are always a risk. Even Simon STONE (Southern Cross reptiles) publicly printed his problems he had with GTP'S in 'Reptiles Australia' and would these same 'know it alls' say he did not do enough research?? C'mon grow up and try helping each other instead of the constant bagging when people ask for help.

j


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well said zobo,isnt this Forum about helping out our herp friends,not to get negative comments.It doesnt matter how long you have been involved inreptiles,theres something new that pops up all the time.You only learn from the mistakes,dont you.I hope all is well fitzy.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 18, 2009)

*gtp ????????????????????*

hi there....lst of all temps!!!!!!!!! 26-31 are you spraying your snake...they should be sprayed at least once a day if you are up around 31-31.5....they thrive being up around there at least for a few hours each day.......to say they never go to the floor is not true either when they are thriving mine [and l have several from breeding age to hatchies] will be on the floor on the perch you name it .....but getting back to your critter l believe from this distance lts a heat / hydration problem....what l do is fill a spray bottle with [red hot ] tap water...then spray from a distance of 200 mm or 8 inches and for those that are already sceptical [try it] by the time the spray hits your snake its a perfect temp....... cheers solar 17 [Baden]....good luck


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 18, 2009)

i think fidzy has given up on this thread...and i dont blame him with some of the comments that have been posted...typical APS behaviour though i guess  goodluck with ur GTP fidz, hopefully you get some sort of help as there are some genuine people who have put in a good effort to help


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck with it mate, If you have only had it for a couple of days then hopefully you are just watching it to closely.... I know when I used to get a new species I would probably read too much into every little movement and position they make, If it has had a feed recently as you said, it could quite possibly be simply digesting it's meal (if you have substrate heating that would be even more likely)


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 18, 2009)

Fidzy did you end up getting yourself a copy of *The More Complete Chondro*? It is well worth the money and the piece of mind. Also how much are you handling your GTP as they are very delicate little creatures? A picture of your setup and a list of your daily routine would be fantastic, good luck with your hatchy mate.
Cheers


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 18, 2009)

Some ppl cant even ask for advice without getting negtive comments,i like this saying-If yourve got nothing nice to say,Dont say it?After all this is suppose to be a reptile forum for ppl asking advice,isnt it.


----------



## scorps (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not being mean and I hope your python recovers (if their is anything even wrong with it) But one thing with reptiles is learn from your mistakes, don rush in and by an animal before you no how to look after it, Im not having a go at you this is to every person ou thier.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 18, 2009)

Duke said:


> iirc GTPs are 100% climbers and should not be on the floor.
> I'd be contacting the person you bought it from.


Not at all true. In 'The More Complete Chondro' Greg Maxwell says they are often found on the floor n their cages for no reason, and not to freak out about it. Hiding their heads in their coils is what they do so don't worry about that.

It would be a worry if once on the perch it falls of etc, but if not then I wouldn't fuss too much. Especially if it took a feed.

PS I'd buy 'The More Complete Chondro' if I were you - it's awesome.


----------



## mark83 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm with you guys. If you don't want to help don't post a message.


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2009)

This is half the problem, GTP's are NOT 100% climbers and often sit on the ground and that alone is nothing to worry about. 



Duke said:


> iirc GTPs are 100% climbers and should not be on the floor.
> I'd be contacting the person you bought it from.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 18, 2009)

This thread has gone to (oh, im not allowed to swear), but I can tell you that my GTP neonate happily perches during the daytime, somtimes perches and hangs his head down (waiting for prey to pass below him) at nightime and very often can be found cruising around the cage during the night, including somtimes on the floor.

I have the tub inside a 1.5m x .5m fish tank, this helps me control the ambient temperatures and humidity of the smaller tank (which has the neonates smaller tub inside it) rather than an entire room. 

I am using a heat mat under the tub and a ceramic heating bulb/element set with two different temperatures and thermostats, one for daytime and one for night time, set at 30/31 during the day and 26/27 during the night.

Spray with a mist usually in the morning once the tank shows a temp around 29/30 degrees and if its looking really dry in the late afternoon, a very small misitng just to maintain the humidity during the night.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok lets start again.

first thankyou to everyone who posted positive comments.

I have been reseraching GTP for months before i bought one but never read into colour morphs as i thought husbandry was more important, so no i didnt jump into buying my GTP. 

secondly if you read my original question, all i asked was is it normal for hatchie GTPs to look weak, not that mine is weak. she just looks so fragile because they are so small. 

She is feeding well and is active as soon as it gets dark, so there is no need to think she is not healthy.

and yes i have bought and read the more complete chondro which does state that some GTPs are ground dwellers and this has no impact on their health.

i will keep an update with her growth, defacation, sheds etc.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 18, 2009)

fidzy said:


> ... all i asked was is it normal for hatchie GTPs to look weak, not that mine is weak. she just looks so fragile because they are so small.


If yours isn't weak, and only looks like it because she is small, then there is no problem.



> She is feeding well and is active as soon as it gets dark, so there is no need to think she is not healthy.


...so again there is no problem.



> and yes i have bought and read the more complete chondro which does state that some GTPs are ground dwellers and this has no impact on their health.


So being on the ground is not a problem.

You have answered all your own questions.. Your GTP is fine, as you know.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaha good point!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 18, 2009)

If i was you i would go to a vet just for a check up.You spend that type of money on a snake least you can do is take a trip to the vet.
good luck with it!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations Fidzy it sounds like you have a healthy little yellow worm 

I think we all worry a bit too much when we first get a new snake and find problems that dont actually exist.

Good luck with it mate


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

yes i know, im a worry head. the money i spent doesnt bother me i just want her to be healthy. so if i feel a vet is needed i will take her. for now if feeding continues to be fine and she defecates and sheds fine there will be no need for a vet.


----------



## snakehunter (Feb 18, 2009)

fidzy;1384281
I have been reseraching GTP for months before i bought one but never read into colour morphs as i thought husbandry was more important said:


> Changing from a yellow, or in some cases red/brown juvenile to green is not a colour morph, it is part of the species natural history. I fail to see how you can research green tree pythons for months and not know this basic fact about them, surely you would have seen pictures of yellow babies whilst researching, wouldn't you then wonder why they were called GREEN tree pythons if they were yellow? I am not having a go at you, I am just quite surprised that you wouldn't have picked up on that. Good luck with the little fella, they're a nice animal to have


----------



## gravitation (Feb 18, 2009)

Just leave the snake alone, taking it to the vet would only be unecessary stress.
Chances are it's fine and you are a paranoid owner (rightly so considering the overall cost).


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 18, 2009)

fidzy said:


> yes i know, im a worry head. the money i spent doesnt bother me i just want her to be healthy. so if i feel a vet is needed i will take her. for now if feeding continues to be fine and she defecates and sheds fine there will be no need for a vet.


 

I'm just interested to know why you are calling it "her" ????


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

its hope


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 18, 2009)

hahahah cool, yes I have the same hope lol guess we'll find out in about a year or so


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah true, would be happy either way though


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

i should of said i got her sexed, imagine the response


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 18, 2009)

lol yeh, should have just said it to stir them all up, there's plenty of sooks, do gooders and know it all's on here - certainly enough to get a fantastic response, thats for sure!


----------



## amazonian (Feb 18, 2009)

lets see some pics of your GTP


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

*pics*

here is a pic


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 18, 2009)

zobo said:


> has the cage got heating from the floor? (ie a tub) if so it could just be seaking the heat from floor area...



I haven't read all the replies, trying to sift through the negativity was a bit difficult so please excuse my ignorance for repeating anything and saying something you already know.

GTPs like to spend most of their time up on branches. The heat would be best being placed at the top of the enclosure, not on the floor, except for hatchies who should be in click clacks.

But another thing also, I mentioned this thread to a friend of mine and he said a new hatchlings should be in click clacks, not in beautiful, fancy display enclosures. If you have him in an enclosure he could be feeling stressed from being in such a large, open area. He could be going to the floor looking for a safe place to curl up. Put him back in a click clack, and leave him there until he is getting to about 4 foot upwards. I know the GTPs don't grow much more than this but its best to let his space grow with him, not him having to use to the sudden space around him. 

But, if he is like you said, physically falling off his perch you really need to contact his breeder AND a reptile specialist vet to find out what the problem is. Be ashame to see such a beautiful animal deteriorate, not to mention the money you paid, as well. But also in saying this, be careful that your little one is still learning to stabilize himself on perches and doesn't have a great height to fall from.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

she is currently in a tub which is smaller than the length of the body so having a big area is not a problem, and the heat is from a lamp on top of the cage. also she is not falling off like she cant hold on, she just goes up there then gets off and goes on the floor.


----------



## simonchristie (Feb 18, 2009)

youv got an awesome python there fidzy, i wish we could keep them in the west but that aint gonna happen!


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 18, 2009)

I am not an expert with GTPs but from reading some of the replies here, it sounds very normal for them to go to the floor. S/he is probably just moving away from the light when she wants to get cool.

BTW she is very gorgeous little worm. Love her, can't wait to own one.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 18, 2009)

Based solely on the picture, she seems to be alert and in good condition. I used water as a substrate for a several months but this is because where I live the humidity is considerably lower than most other places in Australia. I personally have not seen a GTP sit on the floor but I have definitely seen them cruising around the floor, particularly when dark.

As many people have already stated, GTPs are fragile creatures when young and must be handled very gently.

Good luck and keep us updated with pics etc.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah she is beautiful,


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2009)

What an interesting read. Your python is beautiful. I'll trade you an annoying 21 year old sister for it?


I have a nice blue pen too if you would like it.


But really, stunning snake.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

she is, her yellow is so bright, the picture doesnt do her justice.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahahahaha! 

On another note, I have heard/read of a few people doing the whole water as substrate thing, but well, how much is too much? What is the actual reccomended humidity level? I have a humidity measuring thingimybob, and I spray him/the cage every morning once the temp reaches about 29/30deg, and again in the late arvo if the enclosure is looking exceptionally dry, but I am also kinda paranoid about scale rot or associated problems with too much humidity...


----------



## gravitation (Feb 18, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> On another note, I have heard/read of a few people doing the whole water as substrate thing, but well, how much is too much? What is the actual reccomended humidity level? I have a humidity measuring thingimybob, and I spray him/the cage every morning once the temp reaches about 29/30deg, and again in the late arvo if the enclosure is looking exceptionally dry, but I am also kinda paranoid about scale rot or associated problems with too much humidity...



Yeah i would'nt use water as substrate, i'm sure you could get the humidity to be at a nice level but screw cleaning it out.


----------



## Zena (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, Excuse my ignorance, I havent researched GTP's and their needs as I have only had a Diamond Python for 2 years. How do you use water as a substrate? Is it just like it sounds having a few mm of water across the floor of the entire enclosure / click clack?

I have no intention of getting a GTP but am just curious as it was mentioned above.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 18, 2009)

Zena said:


> Hi, Excuse my ignorance, I havent researched GTP's and their needs as I have only had a Diamond Python for 2 years. How do you use water as a substrate? Is it just like it sounds having a few mm of water across the floor of the entire enclosure / click clack?
> 
> I have no intention of getting a GTP but am just curious as it was mentioned above.


 
yep thats exactly what it means, which is why I can understand that it will maintain humidity in a warm enclosure for sure, but will also cause big problems if not managed and monitored very very well.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 18, 2009)

Certainly could be a potential hazard. If temps are not maintained accurately enough, cold condensation can cause illnesses to your snake and difficult feeding, not to mention mould growing on the enclosure walls. I appreciate the fact that they are high humidity animals coming from far north QLD but out in the wild they aren't shut inside a box where they can't escape extremes of weather conditions. If you maintained the same temps and humidity all year round, surely that couldn't be healthy for them. Does the humidity levels drop over winter up there at all?

Just my own opinion, having a water substrate would be rather boring. I like watching my snakes cruise around and they wouldn't get down on the floor much if they had to sit in water all the time.


----------



## zobo (Feb 18, 2009)

Few things I have learnt in my relatively short time with GTP'S.

I had them as hatchies on heat from below with no problems at all (In tubs) until old enough for cages. (went through several size tubs and as they got bigger the heat was changed to ceramic heat emitters on top.

Also you don't need to keep them soaking wet all the time, in fact it can lead to fungal/bacterial probs. As in MAXWELLS book, spray them but also let the cage dry out at times. When they are young or in shed I make sure they get sprayed often as they drink off their scales/branches etc (never seen em drink from bowl) BUT as they hit about 1 year, they just get sprayed daily and the cage is allowed to dry out until same time next day. 
Mine have been 100% hassle free by doing this, no prolapse etc and no shedding probs, great appetite.

dont forget they do dry out in the wild it does not rain 24/7 all year, but yes it is humid and rains often, but not all day every day!

jas


----------



## fidzy (Feb 20, 2009)

update on my chondro, she deficatd her frst meal three days later, she stil doesnt go on the perch but is active every night. she is due for a feed tomorrow so if she takes that means she is healthy


----------



## congo_python (Feb 21, 2009)

my 4yr old male regulary grounds himself he just likes it as something different,he even eats on the ground some times so i think u have nothing to worry about with the grounding thing.

Congo


----------



## fidzy (Feb 21, 2009)

if it was sometimes i wouldnt think about it twice. but its all the time. she looks very healthy though. not to worried


----------



## zulu (Feb 21, 2009)

*re GTP*

It looks good in the pic you posted fidzy,has masses of little dots all over,are some of those little dots green? The pics they post on URS of all the different juv greens have the little green dots over,ive got one and it doesnt have any green dots at all,must be different lines of gtps,they look interesting with all the green speckles.I t does appear healthy as fids,wouldnt worry if its eating and defacating no problem.


----------



## swb108 (Feb 22, 2009)

The fact that the animal fed on the second day is a very good sign. Chondros that are sick, weak or stressed rarely feed. A neonate GTP not on the perch is not a problem, its unusual but I have had different perfectly healthy animals do it from time to time. If they are on the ground then they also usually hide their head in their coils so that is normal.

Is your heating source under the cage? If so it may be that the temperature is too cold and it is floor bound to try and get warm. Also may be the reverse if the heat source is from the top may be too hot. In my experience Chondros don’t like it too hot. High humidity and around 28C with a gradient from maybe 26 – 30 during the day. Also with neonates good to keep the substrate a little moist as they can dehydrate quickly.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 22, 2009)

she ate her second meal yesterday no problems. her heat source was from above but i have now changed it to below to try something different. and i give the cage a daily misting, when i can see that their is no condensation on the walls i spray again, but usually just once a day.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 24, 2009)

hi everyone, great news, after her second feed she is up on the perch and looking great.....


----------



## Duke (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 25, 2009)

they do sit on the ground totally normal..and yep they hide there heads lots aswell..,go out and have a look at them after the lights have been of for a few hours they will be out and cruzing aroound...
what have u got them in ..and how big???


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 25, 2009)

Duke said:


> I've heard of people that use water as a substrate for their GTPs  Their snakes are 100% climbers haha.



You own a GTP ?


----------



## Duke (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope. Like I said, I just heard. I don't claim to be an expert in anything


----------



## fidzy (Feb 25, 2009)

i have mine in a plastic tub bout the size of a shoe box


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dpeica* 

 
_hahaha_



What a thorough and Informative post  



Have you tried the herp vet?


----------



## fidzy (Feb 27, 2009)

no need she is fine now


----------



## mark83 (Feb 27, 2009)

good to hear all is ok


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi

i dont own a GTP nice snakes though. 


"she is currently in a tub which is smaller than the length of the body so having a big area is not a problem, and the heat is from a lamp on top of the cage. also she is not falling off like she cant hold on, she just goes up there then gets off and goes on the floor. "

then later one you said you changed heating to ground and she went back on the perch. 

Maybe the temp is to warm close to the light or mat and shes just moving away from it to be more comfortable. I live up in the NT and dont really need heating for my snake. I do use it in the dry season when its cooler at night but it only sometimes curls up within the heating area and usually after a feed. So maybe if you are already in a warm area you should be more careful with the heat source dont want to overheat her! But i guess the gtps need special temp and humidity needs so expert advise there may be more usefull than me 

Good luck with her/him.


----------



## fidzy (Mar 1, 2009)

i dont think it was the temps, i have it at 30 in the hot end, it was the enclosure, last one was too small, when i moved her into a bigger one she settled right in


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Mar 1, 2009)

yay glad to hear shes now a happy lil chappy. love to see pics one day when she changes to green


----------



## fidzy (Mar 1, 2009)

i cAnt wait either, will post regular updates on her


----------



## euphorion (Mar 1, 2009)

itbites said:


> Perhaps because of the gtp thread the other day...
> 
> Sometimes people jump in way too quickly
> 
> ...


 
could you link the other thread pls? i can't find it.


----------

